# Best 2 cycle oil, Comments on your Experience? Opti-2/Echo ?



## Brit101 (Jun 8, 2003)

My initial take on two cycle oil was that it was all the same.

At another forum a Sears tech. told of his experience in which he was invited to observe. 

Ten chainsaws of the same model were donated by a manufacturer and adjusted to the same specs.

The oil was diluted so that each saw eventually failed. All failed except the Echo oil, which diluted to 300:1 ran for 45 minutes and they were tired of hearing it run and shut it off.

The tech. said that the 2 cycle oil manufacturers did not want the results published.

When I mentioned the merits of Echo 2 cycle oil to the local small engine shop, he said that Opti-2 was the best. 

Anyone wish to comment if they have used both? 

Someone mentioned that Opti-2 made starting easier in another forum. 

My orange chainsaw dealer sells the orange manufactures oil, and the Echo oil. He heard of the results of the experiment the Sears tech. attended.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 9, 2003)

Opti is the slick 50 of the two cycle oil field. Lots of unproven, unscientific claims.
Asking what two cycle oil is best is a very difficult question to answer. For saws I think one would be hard pressed to beat Mobil MX2T @ about $3.50 a pint from autozone. [email protected] will smoke any oem oil in areas of deposit control, film strength and smoke output. Its also cheaper.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 9, 2003)

If you decide to go the Echo 2 cycle route. I purchased their by the gallon for around $13. You just have to measure it out.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jun 9, 2003)

I stick with the oil recommended by the saw manufacturer.

However, everyone has the right to experiment with oil until you find one or more that does not work as well. Then you can speak with some authority about what does no work. Keep us advised.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 9, 2003)

> I stick with the oil recommended by the saw manufacturer.


 MX2T is certified for use in all E-lux and stihl saws. E-lux actually helped develop the iso egd standard that it is certified to. BTW Tony using MFG oil does nothing but line the dealers and the oems pockets. The oem oils are generaly of mediocre quality and other higher quality lower priced alternatives are available.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jun 10, 2003)

Ben

Precisely my points: Stick with your dealer; and how is the average guy going to know for sure what is the lower cost higher quality alternatives.

For the bucks involved, why take a chance.

There always guys wanting to find the raw edge of what works and what doesn't, and there is some of that in me and in you, but not to be recommended to the average user as a practice.The average guy can't afford to see if saw will servive on even 100 to 1 oil mix.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 10, 2003)

It is difficult when buying private branded oils (eg Echo, Stihl) to confirm that you are getting the same oil from one purchase to another as they contract this work out to the major refiners (and I bet lowest bid gets the contract), who package private brands in addition to their own. In any given year, or in various countries/parts of country it is conceivable that the Echo oil you buy with confidence, is made by a number of different manufacturers eg Exxon, Shell, Texaco etc. Yes is all meet the same 2 cycle standard but it may not be the same blend. But use whatever has worked for you in the past, or whatever marketing sways you to buy. One saw using oil x is that ran longer than the others is hardly a scientific test-in order to make the result valid you would have to test a batch with dozens if not hundreds(not just n=10),of saws to confirm the finding that oil x was the best when running 300:1-maybe the bearings in that particular saw were better than the rest?? I recall a test of windshield washer fluids here some years ago where the tester raved about the Canadian Tire brand, and the Texaco one finished low. My Dad had a chuckle because both were bottled in his plant and were the exact same formula.


----------



## max2cam (Jun 11, 2003)

In an Echo brochure I have that's a couple years old, it says that Echo 50:1 engine oil is manufactured by the Citgo Petroleum Co. and meets ISO-L-EGD/JASO M345 standards.


----------

